# DSP install



## nicor6 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey guys!! newbie on the forum here, been looking at DSP's for a while now and according to what i'm reading, it really improves sound quality, I have never installed one before, but so far to my understanding is, it comes between the headunit and amp, And also you have gain to adjust on the DSP. So my question is, Do I still have to adjust gain on the amps after I have adjusted on the DSP? also what about the LPF and HPF filters on the amps, do they have to be adjusted too since everything is done through the DSP? Last question.. What is the best DSP available on the market now? all post i tried searching are really old, And it seems rockford did not update the 360.3 yet.. I hope you guys understand my english! thanks in advance


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

You are correct the DSP would go between the head unit and the amp. You will need to adjust gains on both amp and DSP, the crossovers would all be set in the DSP so bypass them on the amp. As far as what's the best, that's debatable. What I see most people using are Mosconi and Helix, both are great! If your looking for something cheaper the MiniDsp is another great option.


----------



## nicor6 (Aug 12, 2017)

AyOne said:


> You are correct the DSP would go between the head unit and the amp. You will need to adjust gains on both amp and DSP, the crossovers would all be set in the DSP so bypass them on the amp. As far as what's the best, that's debatable. What I see most people using are Mosconi and Helix, both are great! If your looking for something cheaper the MiniDsp is another great option.


Thank you so much for your reply sir  thank you for clearing up my question with adjusting gains for the amp and DSP. But how do i bypass the crossovers on the amp? just leave them as they are and dont adjust them? been checking the brands you recommended and they look nice! great finish too! but which one is user friendly and easy to navigate through settings? I just watched a video on youtube, with a guy named soundmanCA? He was having quite a bit of difficulty setting up an audison DSP.. Are the 2 mentioned I will have issues setting them up? once again thanks for your time in helping a noob out


----------



## SilentWrath (May 23, 2017)

I'm kinda in the same boat. New to DSP, and still researching. 

One thing I would say do first os determine a budget and needs. What are you willing to spend and how many output channels do you need? 

With those two questions answered you can easily narrow your options to 2 or 3 good options to research further.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

nicor6 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply sir  ...But how do i bypass the crossovers on the amp?


It would be helpful if you posted the model of the amp(s) you are using.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes pay attention to the software too, some are real easy and some are a little harder.
Windows only or mac friendly, tiny screen or big space etc, logic layout or not, simple vs expert option etc
And if not the UI itself (they're almsot all good now), check how it can interact with a measurement software and a mic, because it's a must.
Mini+rew is hard to beat for example.

About the filters, you can still combine dsp and amp hp/lp, but not necessary at all, could be a future step.
And if there's no bypass possible, no big deal you can just set them in the stopband.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

I was in the same boat. I settled on the Mosconi 6 to 8 V8. I just ordered it. I was looking at the twk88 and this. I decided for the few more dollars I would go with the Mosconi. I have my audio gear for years and years and sometimes car after car so I figured this thing has been around long enough to be called reliable. I went with a new one for the same reason but there are plenty of good used ones here to be had. 

I did get the big remote with it. I still am trying to see what accessories I may need with it. I think I will get the Bluetooth piece as well (is this the same as the AMAS ? ). The Mosconi website is not the most telling thing ever. (My local dealers don't even know what it is). 

Another thing to consider is the source. Reson I am going with/want the Bluetooth is you can stream direct to the DSP bypassing the deck. What I don't understand is if this is done what happens to calls and other factory settings in the vehicle. I still have a lot of research to do.


----------



## tohdj (Apr 8, 2012)

nicor6 said:


> Hey guys!! newbie on the forum here, been looking at DSP's for a while now and according to what i'm reading, it really improves sound quality, I have never installed one before, but so far to my understanding is, it comes between the headunit and amp, And also you have gain to adjust on the DSP. So my question is, Do I still have to adjust gain on the amps after I have adjusted on the DSP? also what about the LPF and HPF filters on the amps, do they have to be adjusted too since everything is done through the DSP? Last question.. What is the best DSP available on the market now? all post i tried searching are really old, And it seems rockford did not update the 360.3 yet.. I hope you guys understand my english! thanks in advance


i just installed the Hertz H8 DSP recently. The sound quality is much better after installation, and the imaging is right in front of me...just above the steering wheel.

The steps involved...
1. Install the DSP between the headunit and the amplifier.
2. With the RCA cables disconnected, adjust the sensitivities of the inputs by playing the first track on the supplied CD and turning the dials on the DSP.
3. Connect the RCAs
4. Connect a notebook computer to the DSP and run the software
5. Do a source de-equalisation to ensure that the signals sent out by the head unit has a flat frequency response.
6. Measure and key in the distances for time alignment.
7. With a spectrum analyser (REW or use a mobile app on your phone to do this...though this is not the best), configure the graphical equaliser for each channel.
8. Configure the graphical equaliser from the 2 front speakers. Also adjust the volume for each side, so that the sound level are similar.
9. Configure the graphical equaliser from the 2 rear speakers, if any. Also adjust the volume for each side, so that the sound level are similar.
10. Configure the graphical equaliser from the subwoofer, if any.
11. Configure the volume for front vs rear speakers, so that the rear is not overpowering the front, and the imaging in front is intact.
12. Configure the graphical equaliser from the all 4 speakers, as the summation of the sounds from all speakers may cause a spike in some frequencies at the listening point.

P/S: I prefer to have rear speakers...


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

tohdj said:


> the imaging is right in front of me...just above the steering wheel.


Overall it comes down to personal preference, but technically speaking the center of the stage would appear to come from slightly right of the steering wheel (assuming left side driver or vice versa).

Imagine a line from the center of your hood to where you sit, center should meet somewhere along this line.

Again, personal preference trumps anything, but above steering wheel can potentially smoosh driver side of stage.


----------



## tohdj (Apr 8, 2012)

crackinhedz said:


> Overall it comes down to personal preference, but technically speaking the center of the stage would appear to come from slightly right of the steering wheel (assuming left side driver or vice versa).
> 
> Imagine a line from the center of your hood to where you sit, center should meet somewhere along this line.
> 
> Again, personal preference trumps anything, but above steering wheel can potentially smoosh driver side of stage.


Is this location where the steering wheel's plane and the line meet?

I bought the DRC-HE and i configured the Setting B to have the center of the stage to be just below the rearview mirror. Maybe I will change this setting to this point.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

There are some good how to articles on this site as well as YouTube. I suggest watching and reading those. It will be much easier to understand what all you need to do and in what order. Since everything will be software related. The gains and crossover settings are the easy part. You have phase, level matching, time alignment, parametric eq, graphical eq, etc etc to work with on a dsp. The reason I tell you to read and watch those articles/vids is there is only so much you can learn through making a few threads. To make the most from a dsp you need an RTA and REW. A microphone and software to measure with pink noise what each speaker is doing so you can adjust each band to make the experience worthwhile


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

tohdj said:


> Is this location where the steering wheel's plane and the line meet?


Pretty much. For me its just in between the 1 o'clock and 2 o'clock position on the wheel, straight out to the center of the hood.


----------



## tohdj (Apr 8, 2012)

Swaglife81 said:


> There are some good how to articles on this site as well as YouTube. I suggest watching and reading those. It will be much easier to understand what all you need to do and in what order. Since everything will be software related. The gains and crossover settings are the easy part. You have phase, level matching, time alignment, parametric eq, graphical eq, etc etc to work with on a dsp. The reason I tell you to read and watch those articles/vids is there is only so much you can learn through making a few threads. To make the most from a dsp you need an RTA and REW. A microphone and software to measure with pink noise what each speaker is doing so you can adjust each band to make the experience worthwhile


These were 2 of the threads which I read up before attempting my installation.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/168317-system-tuning.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/96196-precision-time-alignment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html


I didn't manage to find threads on how to connect some of the wires such as KeyMem and the Remote wires. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/337242-pioneer-avh-x5800-5850-audison-bit-ten.html


----------



## Bcovish (Aug 14, 2017)

Op, same here also. Past couple days I've been watching YouTube videos for dsp demos and set up and this has helped me narrow my decision.


----------



## nicor6 (Aug 12, 2017)

wow! thank you EVERYONE for your inputs! really appreciate it! everyone has been so helpful! starting to love this forum! great people to help here!  Ok guys my next question is, once the DSP crossovers and EQ's has been set, do I have to adjust settings on the headunit? or just leave it flat with no settings?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

This is one of the better, easier to understand video tutorials made by a forum member here. (12 parts?)

https://youtu.be/-i8cxJaDyjg


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

nicor6 said:


> Ok guys my next question is, once the DSP crossovers and EQ's has been set, do I have to adjust settings on the headunit? or just leave it flat with no settings?


More than likely everything should be flat from the headunit before making any settings in the DSP.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Its also very beneficial to use a measurement mic and REW (RoomEQ Wizard) from a PC to be able to see what it is you're hearing.

Which in itself is a learning curve, but once you get the basics down its not terribly difficult. Reading the graphs can be a little intimidating, but you can always post them in the forums and others would gladly help you make sense of it all!





http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...first-timers-guide-measuring-your-system.html


----------



## nicor6 (Aug 12, 2017)

crackinhedz said:


> More than likely everything should be flat from the headunit before making any settings in the DSP.


I mean after everything is set on the DSP? do i leave the Headunit settings flat?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

nicor6 said:


> I mean after everything is set on the DSP? do i leave the Headunit settings flat?


Headunit should be flat before doing anything in the DSP.


----------



## nicor6 (Aug 12, 2017)

crackinhedz said:


> Headunit should be flat before doing anything in the DSP.



I meant AFTER gain match and crossover settings are done on the DSP. Will it cause clipping if any adjustment is made on the HU?


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone used the Axxess AX-DSP unit yet? I am intrigued in using it to integrate a 2017 hyundai sonata oem unit and speakers with a 801-5 and a 12" sub.


----------

